
Santa Clara County Votes to Adopt Surveillance Technology Ordinance - diafygi
https://restorethe4th.com/victory-in-california-santa-clara-count-votes-to-adopt-landmark-surveillance-technology-ordinance/
======
DrScump
Here are details:

[http://sccgov.iqm2.com/Citizens/Detail_LegiFile.aspx?Frame=S...](http://sccgov.iqm2.com/Citizens/Detail_LegiFile.aspx?Frame=SplitView&MeetingID=7193&MediaPosition=4404.274&ID=81387&CssClass=)

Note that the jurisdiction is limited to _unincorporated_ land in the county
-- the vast majority of the population lives in incorporated cities and towns.

Ordinance text is available as a PDF here.

~~~
tzm
Interesting, which got me thinking.. Where does it limit jurisdiction to
unincorporated areas? After digging in the ordinance[1], it seems to apply to
any "County department with a recognized County budget unit", which should
include both cities and unincorporated areas [2], as the fiscal budget
appropriates money to these populated areas.

If it's limited to unincorporated areas, then it would only enforceable in 8%
of populated areas (primarily farmland), as 92% of the 1.8 million population
lives in cities [3].

[1]
[http://sccgov.iqm2.com/Citizens/FileOpen.aspx?Type=4&ID=1493...](http://sccgov.iqm2.com/Citizens/FileOpen.aspx?Type=4&ID=149330)
[2] [https://www.sccgov.org/sites/sccphd/en-
us/Partners/Data/Page...](https://www.sccgov.org/sites/sccphd/en-
us/Partners/Data/Pages/City-Profiles.aspx) [3]
[https://www.sccgov.org/sites/scc/pages/about-the-
county.aspx](https://www.sccgov.org/sites/scc/pages/about-the-county.aspx)

~~~
zmanian
Basically the jurisdiction is limited to equipment used by the county sheriff.
To cover the police departments within the county, we need to pass a similar
ordinance in each city. We are working on it

~~~
tzm
Excellent. Thanks for clarifying. Hope to see this adopted everywhere.

------
zmanian
This doesn't directly impact a huge population. But because of the relentless
support of Supervisor Simitian, it was a good test case.

It will be much easier to move forward in larger cities now.

------
zmanian
ACLU press release [https://www.aclunc.org/news/santa-clara-county-passes-
ground...](https://www.aclunc.org/news/santa-clara-county-passes-
groundbreaking-law-shine-light-secret-surveillance)

